# The MiSTer Multisystem



## subcon959 (Aug 26, 2021)

Popular Brit retro-gaming show *RMC - The Cave* has announced a new project based around MiSTer and DE10-Nano.



I really like how well thought out everything seems, and the price isn't crazy (£141+VAT) considering it's a custom PCB that includes 128MB RAM and SCART output onboard and made in the UK.

October is quite close too so no long wait like most announcements.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 26, 2021)

Really don't like the design of it. Like why on earth is the scart socket on top of the console instead of at the back with all the other connections.


----------



## tech3475 (Aug 26, 2021)

Interesting as I'm thinking of getting a MISTER, although not a fan of the design/SCART location.



AmandaRose said:


> Really don't like the design of it. Like why on earth is the scart socket on top of the console instead of at the back with all the other connections.



Probably because it was the easiest/cheapest way. The back is full so to have SCART at the rear would have required changing the size and/or a more awkward SCART connection.

If I do get one, I might look to see if right angled scart adapters are available and 3D print a custom shell for it or something similar.


----------



## lokomelo (Aug 26, 2021)

ok "FPGA is not emulation" talk aside, I loved what I watched. MiSTer project is amazing by itself, but it is raw, and the custom parts are out of reach in many places and many occasions. This version will make MiSTer more viable to people that are not willing to learn and research a lot, but still wants a very close to authentic experience.


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 26, 2021)

Ooh! First time hearing about this and I was recently considering a Mister build so this looks great! Very interested! 

Not keen on the design but that's not really important. This will be a great replacement to my increasingly frustrating Retropie system.


----------



## AshuraZro (Aug 26, 2021)

Always cool to see groups take on these more console style approaches but I kinda like my MiSTer setup with all the individual boards just cause its a goofy little thing. Plus I'm still interested in whatever additional hardware addons are created/updated.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Aug 26, 2021)

look meh, the menu is meh, design case is meh and i'm missing a lot of connector options for the original cardridges, but seeing how many usb-slots there are... should be addable...
just there's a long way for it to go right now to get me spend my money...
plus i still miss too many details, it's nice it's fpga, it's nice it got ram, just wanna know how committed they are to get it accurate, as i mean having the same bugs as the original console, the same hardware options..
and maybe an option for an emulated lightgun so i can finally use a zapper like gun on my LCD-screen.


----------



## lokomelo (Aug 26, 2021)

JaapDaniels said:


> look meh, the menu is meh, design case is meh and i'm missing a lot of connector options for the original cardridges, but seeing how many usb-slots there are... should be addable...
> just there's a long way for it to go right now to get me spend my money...
> plus i still miss too many details, it's nice it's fpga, it's nice it got ram, just wanna know how committed they are to get it accurate, as i mean having the same bugs as the original console, the same hardware options..
> and maybe an option for an emulated lightgun so i can finally use a zapper like gun on my LCD-screen.


MiSTer supports lightguns from different consoles on CRTs for a while now. On Modern LCD screens as far as I know it supports the NES ones and nothing else (as long as you have a fast LCD).
The accuracy is the MiSTer accuracy, witch is very high, they are not messing with the DE-10 nano board, they are selling an all-in-one board for those who don't want / can't build the traditional way.


----------



## tech3475 (Aug 26, 2021)

JaapDaniels said:


> look meh, the menu is meh, design case is meh and i'm missing a lot of connector options for the original cardridges, but seeing how many usb-slots there are... should be addable...
> just there's a long way for it to go right now to get me spend my money...
> plus i still miss too many details, it's nice it's fpga, it's nice it got ram, just wanna know how committed they are to get it accurate, as i mean having the same bugs as the original console, the same hardware options..
> and maybe an option for an emulated lightgun so i can finally use a zapper like gun on my LCD-screen.



Don’t confuse this with MISTER as a whole, this is just a board designed to make use of the off the shelf FPGA.

This isn’t like say the Analogue Super NT, this is an open source project.

https://www.retrorgb.com/mister.html


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 26, 2021)

Yes, I'm sure I heard Neil mention that the 3D files will be available, so those that want to print their own or make any modifications are able to do so. There's no reason you couldn't break out the SCART socket but it will probably require quite a bit of work and you would lose the compact PC Engine-style aesthetic.


----------



## tech3475 (Aug 26, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> Yes, I'm sure I heard Neil mention that the 3D files will be available, so those that want to print their own or make any modifications are able to do so. There's no reason you couldn't break out the SCART socket but it will probably require quite a bit of work and you would lose the compact PC Engine-style aesthetic.



Looking around, the easiest option may be to just get a ‘right angled’ SCART cable which minimises any protrusion.

If you’re willing to go further:
1) purchase a right angled adapter (similar to the HDMI ones) and create a new shell to support it (no soldering)
2) Remove the connector and solder in an extension
3) Create a custom SCART cable (basically a short extension)

Realistically, I could see me just doing the right angled cable or adapter.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Aug 28, 2021)

lokomelo said:


> MiSTer supports lightguns from different consoles on CRTs for a while now. On Modern LCD screens as far as I know it supports the NES ones and nothing else (as long as you have a fast LCD).
> The accuracy is the MiSTer accuracy, witch is very high, they are not messing with the DE-10 nano board, they are selling an all-in-one board for those who don't want / can't build the traditional way.





tech3475 said:


> Don’t confuse this with MISTER as a whole, this is just a board designed to make use of the off the shelf FPGA.
> 
> This isn’t like say the Analogue Super NT, this is an open source project.
> 
> https://www.retrorgb.com/mister.html


if the lightguns are just what's allready on the market, and there's not even a multi console slot,  it doesn't add anything to what we've got on the market. it's great they didn't software emulate the for FPGA is hardware, wait then again ARM is FPGA, so FPGA can also be software...
so no that claim on it's own is worthless.
in the condition it is now, and don't get me wrong, it is amazing it got those modulair options, but it's not really adding anything i can't get already.
unless it really can get ps3 and n64 emulated picture perfect (i mean no missing elements)...
i'd buy it if it adds support for usb-lightguns, bluetooth lightguns or wii-mote ose on all consoles and if it could really read cardridges.
and yes i want the whole experience of my youth, not a flash remake idea. for example mario world had original the bug that it could get too many anemies in one screen for the system to keep up the pace. that bug (or better low mem) was a thing that was not designed to be that way, but it added a difficulty in antisipating the effect of movement. i want that to be in a system or it's not nostalgia, it will just be another gimmick i never really care about, just like that retropy...


----------



## tech3475 (Aug 28, 2021)

JaapDaniels said:


> if the lightguns are just what's allready on the market, and there's not even a multi console slot,  it doesn't add anything to what we've got on the market. it's great they didn't software emulate the for FPGA is hardware, wait then again ARM is FPGA, so FPGA can also be software...
> so no that claim on it's own is worthless.
> in the condition it is now, and don't get me wrong, it is amazing it got those modulair options, but it's not really adding anything i can't get already.
> unless it really can get ps3 and n64 emulated picture perfect (i mean no missing elements)...
> ...



I'm not really sure you understand what this is, especially with comments like:


> wait then again ARM is FPGA, so FPGA can also be software...



Now there are discussions which can be made over the merits of FPGA vs software emulation, but FPGA is not software emulation and ARM is a CPU architecture, not an FPGA (although it might be implementable on one).

MiSTer is not new, it's an open source 'standard'. The merits of the device in the OP is entirely dependent on whether you want to make a MiSTer system in a relatively simple way.


----------



## ChloeIsFab (Aug 28, 2021)

Not a fan of the case but a mini-itx sized motherboard is great for myself. I have my mister in a customised mini itx aluminium case I designed and had to mess around with 3d printing a tray to hold my 3 tier mister stack and breakout cables to get get to a 3d printed again back plate. I'd have loved this motherboard. Perhaps if it becomes a standard more visually appealing cases will be available by industrious third parties. My mister


----------



## lokomelo (Aug 28, 2021)

JaapDaniels said:


> if the lightguns are just what's allready on the market, and there's not even a multi console slot,  it doesn't add anything to what we've got on the market. it's great they didn't software emulate the for FPGA is hardware, wait then again ARM is FPGA, so FPGA can also be software...
> so no that claim on it's own is worthless.
> in the condition it is now, and don't get me wrong, it is amazing it got those modulair options, but it's not really adding anything i can't get already.
> unless it really can get ps3 and n64 emulated picture perfect (i mean no missing elements)...
> ...


I think you have no idea on what the product is about, I'll explain to you.

This product is a case with an utility board they made for MiSTer users. It is not a standalone product.

This is not a polymega (thankfully), this is not an Analogue product.

If you are not familiar with the MiSTer project is not your fault, as it requires a fair bit of research and twerking to get into pace. Once you know the basics it is a very easy solution to work with.

But what is MiSTer project you may ask. It is a community driven project that aims extremely precise reproduction of old games using FPGA. The hardware used right now is the DE10-nano board. People have created shells add on boards to work with it, the article above is about one if those products.

Hope that helped you.

PS.: There is not a N64 nor a PS3 solution right now that uses FPGA.

PS.2: USB light guns will never work straight up for unmodified old games. ROM hacking may make this possible. I believe that MiSTer project make those games mouse compatible, I never got into this so don't quote me on that one.

PS.3: Solutions other than OG hardware that read straight from the cartridge are clone consoles, you find a lot of them on ali express, but you have to get one per system, or, at best, one for a small group of systems. Solutions like Polymega, Retron5 and Retrofreak just dump the ROMs and then play the game just like a regular emulator.


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 28, 2021)

lokomelo said:


> If you are not familiar with the MiSTer project is not your fault, as it requires a fair bit of research and _*twerking*_ to get into pace.


You _probably_ meant tweaking, but I'm choosing to believe you didn't.

I like the idea of the MISTer, maybe if I have more spare money and space in the future.


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 28, 2021)

ChloeIsFab said:


> Not a fan of the case but a mini-itx sized motherboard is great for myself. I have my mister in a customised mini itx aluminium case I designed and had to mess around with 3d printing a tray to hold my 3 tier mister stack and breakout cables to get get to a 3d printed again back plate. I'd have loved this motherboard. Perhaps if it becomes a standard more visually appealing cases will be available by industrious third parties. My mister


That looks.. Fab. Which ITX case is that?


----------



## JaapDaniels (Aug 28, 2021)

lokomelo said:


> I think you have no idea on what the product is about, I'll explain to you.
> 
> This product is a case with an utility board they made for MiSTer users. It is not a standalone product.
> 
> ...


if it's mouse compitable it's usb lightgun compitable, the usb-lightguns are or an air mouse (gyroscope, or ir tracker mouse, it will always send signals like a mouse does.
it's nice it's opensource, but as for this time it doesn't add anything that is really new to the market except that it's a opensource multi-rom loader.
i don't see anything special as long as it requires illigal handeling of cardridges, i don't see anything new as it's not doing even it's best to be accurate to the system... anyone can run the games by now as it's designed, and FPGA isn't that special as it is proclaimed.
so the real question is and should be, why a hype for a retropy 4x the size?


----------



## tech3475 (Aug 28, 2021)

JaapDaniels said:


> if it's mouse compitable it's usb lightgun compitable, the usb-lightguns are or an air mouse (gyroscope, or ir tracker mouse, it will always send signals like a mouse does.
> it's nice it's opensource, but as for this time it doesn't add anything that is really new to the market except that it's a opensource multi-rom loader.
> i don't see anything special as long as it requires illigal handeling of cardridges, i don't see anything new as it's not doing even it's best to be accurate to the system... anyone can run the games by now as it's designed, and FPGA isn't that special as it is proclaimed.
> so the real question is and should be, why a hype for a retropy 4x the size?



Can we just confirm that you understand there's a difference between this (the Mister Multisystem) and Mister itself? 

Because you make it sound like Mister itself is brand new, when it isn't.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Aug 28, 2021)

JaapDaniels said:


> if it's mouse compitable it's usb lightgun compitable, the usb-lightguns are or an air mouse (gyroscope, or ir tracker mouse, it will always send signals like a mouse does.
> it's nice it's opensource, but as for this time it doesn't add anything that is really new to the market except that it's a opensource multi-rom loader.
> i don't see anything special as long as it requires illigal handeling of cardridges, i don't see anything new as it's not doing even it's best to be accurate to the system... anyone can run the games by now as it's designed, and FPGA isn't that special as it is proclaimed.
> so the real question is and should be, why a hype for a retropy 4x the size?





tech3475 said:


> I'm not really sure you understand what this is, especially with comments like:
> 
> 
> Now there are discussions which can be made over the merits of FPGA vs software emulation, but FPGA is not software emulation and ARM is a CPU architecture, not an FPGA (although it might be implementable on one).
> ...


FPGA is a little different then arm, at my work it's common used, alright arm is a cpu driven by the bootloader, cpu, etc etc, and fpga is a programmed IC closer to hardware since it's not depending on external hardware to function...
the FPGA is still programmed like raspberry py with linux background and the emulation cores now hard loaded to the FPGA, it's still not really doing anything new, it's still gonna act like the raspberry py, only raspberry pi won't load the emulation core into real hardware, it loads it from the emmc/sd-card.
big deal.
if the cores are not acting as the original cores of hardware but as an emulator, it's not anything special.
i know it's impressive how many people are involved, and i see some special roms working on this so called hw emulator.
till this point and i have the feeling this is a hard one to go around, it's emulating the software through FPGA wich had the power to emulate it hardware like.
if it's emulating snes like it's been done in snes9x i couldn't care how beautifull the hw is, it's still a waste.
sure snes9x gets about all the snes roms going, and yes there's going to be a lot of more emulators.
but it's not ever bringing back the original feeling, nor is it adding new features.
and since in most countries today it's illigal to make your backups in a way not described by thier original creators it's also going to force me into using a grey area of legal use.

and thanks, i see i misted out what it was all about, not the mister part bu the board underneath, witch adds RAM, expansion slots, scart, optical out, HDMI and USB.
and again great to see the work. what does it really add to the market of retro consoles other than opensource FPGA illegal large retropie like system?


----------



## lokomelo (Aug 28, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> You _probably_ meant tweaking, but I'm choosing to believe you didn't.
> 
> I like the idea of the MISTer, maybe if I have more spare money and space in the future.


Sorry, I use spelling and translation tools a lot, English is hard to me.


----------



## ChloeIsFab (Aug 28, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> That looks.. Fab. Which ITX case is that?


Just a generic one off ali express. It had a single silver button in the middle. I drilled it out and drill three more holes for the led switches to create a unique look I was very pleased with. The white been power and the three others replicating the 3 buttons on the io board though to be honest I do everything by ssh'ing into the mister or through the user interface so only really use the power button.


----------



## lokomelo (Aug 29, 2021)

ChloeIsFab said:


> Just a generic one off ali express. It had a single silver button in the middle. I drilled it out and drill three more holes for the led switches to create a unique look I was very pleased with. The white been power and the three others replicating the 3 buttons on the io board though to be honest I do everything by ssh'ing into the mister or through the user interface so only really use the power button.


You did an amazing job there


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 29, 2021)

lokomelo said:


> Sorry, I use spelling and translation tools a lot, English is hard to me.


Oh no worries, your English is great. I assumed it was a typo, I wasn't actually giving you a hard time, "twerking" is just a funny word


----------



## TVL (Sep 8, 2021)

JaapDaniels said:


> but it's not ever bringing back the original feeling, nor is it adding new features.



It does. The cores are cycle accurate and indistinguishable from the real hardware, that is what is the big deal with FPGAs; they are normally used to design new hardware like CPUs, but for people visiting this place probably more likely we've come across them when using a flashcart such as the Everdrive, only now they have enough logic elements to simulate/emulate the entire system.

It will be interesting to see how well this consolised version does, I think they've done a nice job designing the board, and it's at a competitive price compared to the official MiSTer boards.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Sep 8, 2021)

TVL said:


> It does. The cores are cycle accurate and indistinguishable from the real hardware, that is what is the big deal with FPGAs; they are normally used to design new hardware like CPUs, but for people visiting this place probably more likely we've come across them when using a flashcart such as the Everdrive, only now they have enough logic elements to simulate/emulate the entire system.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how well this consolised version does, I think they've done a nice job designing the board, and it's at a competitive price compared to the official MiSTer boards.


yes my sd2snes pro has fpga, my super nt has fpga, and like i said, not that i touch any of the hw at where i work, i know there's a lot based on fpga.


----------



## subcon959 (Sep 8, 2021)

The MiSTer Multisystem has been signed off, the first 500 boards are now being manufactured. A big milestone hit by @RichRap3D and Heber, huge congrats guys! Next step is to finalise and share 3D case files with you all to play with and get the pre-ordering pages setup. 🥳— RMCretro (Neil) (@RMCRetro) September 7, 2021

We plan on selling this as:1. board only2. board & case3. board & case & DE10 And optional peripherals/extras. We'll also share the case files for anyone to print or supply from their own shops.— RMCretro (Neil) (@RMCRetro) September 7, 2021


----------



## subcon959 (Sep 30, 2021)




----------

